# Comm. snow insurance



## 152002 (Dec 9, 2008)

Need help on getting some commercial snow plowing insurance for a owner operator snow plowing buss. Any help on name and number of ins company is of great help...Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

152002;825685 said:


> Need help on getting some commercial snow plowing insurance for a owner operator snow plowing buss. Any help on name and number of ins company is of great help...Thanks


I would try progressive, http://www.progressivecommercial.com/insurance/landscaping-snowplow-insurance.aspx

I have really good luck with them over the years.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

RepoMan207;825694 said:


> I would try progressive, http://www.progressivecommercial.com/insurance/landscaping-snowplow-insurance.aspx
> 
> I have really good luck with them over the years.


I would never use progressive. First they are owned by George Soros, the money behind moveon.org and many other big liberal 529's. Second if you have a claim they make it look like they are helping you out, but end up screwing you in the end with half assed repairs.

I use www.farmfamily.com

I'm not saying they are the best, but the rates are good, and so is their service.


----------



## hawkins312 (Oct 23, 2009)

I use American Family Ins, less than$400 a year for $1m/2m. Have not made any claims.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

rsvees;825719 said:


> I would never use progressive. First they are owned by George Soros, the money behind moveon.org and many other big liberal 529's. Second if you have a claim they make it look like they are helping you out, but end up screwing you in the end with half assed repairs.
> 
> I use www.farmfamily.com
> 
> I'm not saying they are the best, but the rates are good, and so is their service.


Seriously, Bash AuoPro all you want, but your reasoning is ludicrous. We could delve into who owns what all day long, I bet you won't like the president of most of the places you shop. If we let politics run our lives, we wouldn't get anywhere.

Besides.....since when is the Insurance company making the repairs? If the body shop doesn't have any back bone when it comes to negotiating with insurance companies, that's there fault. Every adjuster is going to minimize the damage & argue repairs, because they're just that; Damage control. If they didn't fight the repair facilities, it would be an open door to there companies vault. Maybe Mr. Soros owns your body shop too....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try Peerless Insurance .But you need to go through a broker.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

RepoMan207;837183 said:


> Seriously, Bash AuoPro all you want, but your reasoning is ludicrous. We could delve into who owns what all day long, I bet you won't like the president of most of the places you shop. If we let politics run our lives, we wouldn't get anywhere.
> 
> Besides.....since when is the Insurance company making the repairs? If the body shop doesn't have any back bone when it comes to negotiating with insurance companies, that's there fault. Every adjuster is going to minimize the damage & argue repairs, because they're just that; Damage control. If they didn't fight the repair facilities, it would be an open door to there companies vault. Maybe Mr. Soros owns your body shop too....


Speaking as a body shop owner...Do Not go with Progressive unless you never want to make a claim. It has nothing to do with the body shop having a back bone when "negotiating" proper repairs. Repairs are repairs, if it's damaged as a result of an accident, than it needs to be repaired Properly! Doesn't matter who is paying the bill, or what their personal opinion is. Progressive's policy is to deny any damages they can get away with (even when they are related to the loss), use inferior parts to repair the vehicle, and force the insured to pay for any differences. Example: If they find an aftermarket part made in Taiwan that the shop knows absolutely will not fit on the vehicle, (ie: 2002-2009 Dodge Ram Fenders) Progressive says "that's available so that's what we will pay for, if the customer wants a different part used, than the customer can pay the difference". Sounds like great customer service, doesn't it? Personally, Progressive is not allowed in my shop, and when their insureds come to me, I tell them that I cannot repair their vehicle under a Progressive claim. It's no different than the plowers on here saying that they won't deal with USM due to the various reasons listed. Ask any body shop in the country who the worst insurance company is to deal with, and every one of them will tell you Progressive. I will guarantee that. And any one of them will tell you that the reason is, they don't want to fix vehicles properly, and the customer is the one who gets screwed. I have a lot more info about Progressive and their practices, and could go on and on, but this is not the place for it.

Sorry for the rant, I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I hate to see people pay good money for something, only to be screwed when they need to use it.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

asps4u;843283 said:


> Speaking as a body shop owner...Do Not go with Progressive unless you never want to make a claim. It has nothing to do with the body shop having a back bone when "negotiating" proper repairs. Repairs are repairs, if it's damaged as a result of an accident, than it needs to be repaired Properly! Doesn't matter who is paying the bill, or what their personal opinion is. Progressive's policy is to deny any damages they can get away with (even when they are related to the loss), use inferior parts to repair the vehicle, and force the insured to pay for any differences. Example: If they find an aftermarket part made in Taiwan that the shop knows absolutely will not fit on the vehicle, (ie: 2002-2009 Dodge Ram Fenders) Progressive says "that's available so that's what we will pay for, if the customer wants a different part used, than the customer can pay the difference". Sounds like great customer service, doesn't it? Personally, Progressive is not allowed in my shop, and when their insureds come to me, I tell them that I cannot repair their vehicle under a Progressive claim. It's no different than the plowers on here saying that they won't deal with USM due to the various reasons listed. Ask any body shop in the country who the worst insurance company is to deal with, and every one of them will tell you Progressive. I will guarantee that. And any one of them will tell you that the reason is, they don't want to fix vehicles properly, and the customer is the one who gets screwed. I have a lot more info about Progressive and their practices, and could go on and on, but this is not the place for it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I hate to see people pay good money for something, only to be screwed when they need to use it.


I didn't want to get that into it, but that is what i was talking about!


----------



## Master Brain (Jul 28, 2009)

Heres one for you all- 
County requested bids for plowing only, 3' trigger.- Insurance: Contractors Obligation to Maintain or cause to be maintained, policies of ins. as follows: Vehicle ins. including owned -non owned,Workers Comp ins.if needed , Such insurance shall aford $500,000 with respect to personal injury or death occurring on or resulting from one occurrence and $50,000 with respect to property damage. Contractor shall provide to county cert. of ins.and include county as an addtional insured.Done that, plus, 1M for both.(better than they wanted). Called said you have the contract, Oh by the way could you do side walk for no charge?400ft. plus 4 doorways,and we will need Gen. Liab. of 1M. Please explain why I would need this? is it for a snow pile on there prop. and some kid plays on it and gets hurt?And yes I do have Prog. Ins. not a problem so far, no claims, knock on wood and have two seperate commercial policies.Thank you for some input!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

maybe there seems to be more slip and falls on side walk and steps then in a parking lot. also trying to get something for free to ask you to do the 400 ft of walks for free and have it all come back on you if someone does fall. by the way, where in northern mi does the county or city sub stuff out? i thought they handled everything on their own. just wondering.


----------



## Master Brain (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess they need to sit around more when its snowing, told me they do not want salt, (jail birds must do that). on parking lot or side walks. They bid out 2 properties for some reason which is fine, at least I'll get some money back from them instead of me paying them couple times a year.


----------

